# Paid: Soccerprotip



## MartinLazarov (Aug 21, 2015)

Soccerprotip was created to sell very good soccer predictions (predicting winning of football team), also called tips. With these predictions you will be able to place bets with bookmakers and make a profit. These bets are provided from our tipsters according many factors, carefully selected, with the idea of making sustainable profit watching your favourite sport. You’ll be able to make a safe and sustainable profit based on the knowledge of our professional tipsters and an investment mindset. That in simple language are methods, used to reduce any substantial losses/gains that could occur.
I give you two free tips to escape from any hesitation about quality of the service.
(1/2)
<
21-08,  Norway Eliteserien Lilleström SK - Tromsö IL Over 2,5 bet365 @1,70
>

www.soccerprotip.com


----------



## MartinLazarov (Aug 22, 2015)

(2/2)
<
21-08, England Premier League Sunderland - Swansea city Away win bet365 @2,10
>


----------



## MartinLazarov (Aug 24, 2015)

23 AUG 17:00
*EVERTON-MANCHESTER CITY*

@England Premier league
 WIN 0-2 AWAY WIN


----------



## MartinLazarov (Aug 26, 2015)

25 AUG ALL DAY
*SHEFFIELD WED-OXFORD UTD*

@England Carling Cup
 WIN 1-0 HOME WIN


----------



## MartinLazarov (Aug 27, 2015)

26 AUG 21:00
*CSKA MOSKOW-SPORTING*

@Champions league
 WIN 3-1 HOME WIN


----------



## MartinLazarov (Aug 28, 2015)

27 AUG 22:30
*LEGIA WARSZAWA-ZORYA*

@Europa League
 WIN 3-2 HOME WIN

FIVE IN A ROW


----------



## MartinLazarov (Sep 2, 2015)

31 AUG 18:00
*DIN. MINSK-FC MINSK*

@BELARUS: Vysshaya Liga
 WIN 1-1 DRAW


----------



## MartinLazarov (Sep 8, 2015)

07 SEP 21:30
*ROMANIA-GREECE*

@International EURO qualification
 WIN 0-0 UNDER 2,5


----------



## MartinLazarov (Sep 18, 2015)

17 SEP 20:00
*GRONINGEN-MARSEILLE*

@Europa League
 WIN 0-3 AWAY WIN


----------



## MartinLazarov (Sep 19, 2015)

18 SEP 21:00
*OSS-EINDHOVEN*

@Netherlands Jupiler League
 WIN 0-4 AWAY WIN


----------



## MartinLazarov (Sep 22, 2015)

20 SEP 12:00:00
*GENOA-JUVENTUS*

@Italy Serie A
 WIN 0-2 AWAY WIN


----------



## MartinLazarov (Sep 24, 2015)

23 SEP 12:00:00
*TOTTENHAM HOTSPUR-ARSENAL*

@England Carling Cup
 WIN 1-2 AWAY WIN


----------



## MartinLazarov (Sep 24, 2015)

Free tip:
Huddersfield Town - Nottingham Forest @England Championship Under 2,5 coeficient in bet365 1,85


----------



## MartinLazarov (Sep 26, 2015)

FREE TIP WIN
RESULT: 1-1
www.soccerprotip.com


----------



## MartinLazarov (Sep 28, 2015)

27 SEP 12:00:00
*MONTPELLIER-LORIENT*

@France Ligue 1
 WIN 2-1 HOME WIN


----------



## MartinLazarov (Sep 29, 2015)

29 SEP TIP FOR CHAMPIONS LEAGUE!!!


----------



## MartinLazarov (Sep 30, 2015)

29 SEP BATE - Roma Champions League Over 2,5 coeficient in bet365 1,75 RESULT: 3-2 WIN

GREAT WINNINGS THIS MONTH ONE LAST FREE TIP BEFORE THE BEGINNING OF THE NEW MONTH

FREE TIP:
30 SEP Shakhtar Donetsk - Paris Saint Germain Champions League Over 2,5 coeficient in bet365 2,05 

www.soccerprotip.com


----------



## MartinLazarov (Oct 1, 2015)

30 SEP Shakhtar Donetsk - Paris Saint Germain Champions League Over 2,5 coeficient in bet365 2,05 RUSULT: 0-3 WIN

PROFITABLE MONTH: Sep    68% winning rate    29 tips    1.98 average odd

Thank you for the trust of all members and wait for even more profitable month!

www.soccerprotip.com


----------



## MartinLazarov (Oct 2, 2015)

01 OCT 12:00:00
*LAZIO-SAINT-ETIENNE*

@Europa League
 WIN 3-2 HOME WIN


----------



## MartinLazarov (Oct 5, 2015)

04 OCT 12:00:00
*DINAMO MOSCOW-CSKA MOSKOW*

@Russia Premier league
 WIN 0-2 AWAY WIN


----------



## MartinLazarov (Oct 9, 2015)

08 OCT 12:00:00
*ROMANIA-FINLAND*

@International EURO qualification
 WIN 1-1 DRAW


----------



## MartinLazarov (Oct 17, 2015)

16 OCT Bristol City - Nottingham England Championship Home win coefficient in bet365 2,10 RESULT: 2-0 WIN

FREE TIP:
17 OCT Everton - Man UTD England Premiership Home win coefficient in bet365 3,25 

www.soccerprotip.com


----------



## MartinLazarov (Oct 17, 2015)

16 OCT Bristol City - Nottingham England Championship Home win coefficient in bet365 2,10 RESULT: 2-0 WIN

FREE TIP:
17 OCT Everton - Man UTD England Premiership Home win coefficient in bet365 3,25 

www.soccerprotip.com


----------



## MartinLazarov (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry Christmas! Wish you all the best! 

Hope you enjoy my service and for all members there is one tip bonus and for any non-member one free tip!

26-12-2015 Belgium Pro league KV Mechelen - Gent Away win @1,91


----------



## MartinLazarov (Jan 3, 2016)

Happy New Year!!!

Hope you enjoy my service and for all members there is one tip bonus and for any non-member one free tip!

03-01-2016 Portugal Segunda Liga Freamunde - Benfica B Home win @1,83

www.soccerprotip.com


----------



## MartinLazarov (Jan 10, 2016)

Yesterday win 2 game, coefficient for each one 1,95, leeds and getafe (2-0), (1-0).

There is 2 more with good coefficient today...

www.soccerprotip.com


----------



## MartinLazarov (Jan 24, 2016)

Free tip: Reims - St-Etienne (Away win; odd: 2,70)
Last tips:
Leicester - Stoke Home win (y) 3-0
Malaga - Barca Away win (y) 1-2
www.soccerprotip.com


----------



## MartinLazarov (Feb 1, 2016)

Profitable January is in the past. Next month there will be more profit and if you want proof there is no need to ask. Today's tip is free.

2016-02-01 Turkey Cup Trabzonspor - Akhisar Genclik Spor Home win @1,73 in bet365
www.soccerprotip.com


----------

